# windows 8 driver for vst usb floppy drive



## ski2bike (Feb 26, 2014)

Is there a driver that I can download to transfer my pictures from a floppy disc to my new computer? I am using a VST USB floppy drive to try and do this but my window 8 doesn't recognize it.


----------



## dbailey18 (Jan 7, 2005)

Have you tried a different usb port ?


----------



## dbailey18 (Jan 7, 2005)

Let see, your say your system with Windows 8 installed does not recognize the usb floppy drive is what I think your saying and your wanting to transfer the files (pictures) on that external floppy drive that is usb to your computer and you want to down load a driver for that floppy drive so Windows 8 will recognize it.

Have you tried going to this web site

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/compatibility/CompatCenter/Home

and entering you information for your usb floppy drive ? Model number, name etc. to see if it is or is not listed or compatible with windows 8. I would say that if Windows 8 doesn't recognize it then the usb port you are using on your system may not be working so maybe try another usb port on your computer to see if windows will recognize it then if not then it just may be that it is not compatible with windows 8. Usually when you connect any usb device to your system windows will automatically recognize it and have a driver that will work with the device .

Do you have access to another system that will recognize the floppy drive ? If so copy them there to a device ( usb flash drive ) that you know will work with your current system. All devices you connect to your system whether internal or external use different drivers .


----------

